# Wie führe ich einen gummifisch richtig



## luser16 (27. Oktober 2009)

Hallo 
habe mir vor kurzen ein paar gummifische gekauft weil ich gehört habe das diese metohde sehr fängig sein soll kann mir einen von euch sagen wie ich einen gummifisch richtig führe #h


----------



## kelly.net (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie führe ich einen gummifisch richtig*

das ist ne gute frage!
das kommt gant drauf an welchen du dir gekauft hast? ne klssischen mit jigkopf oder einen zum drop shot fischen, dann kommt es auch darauf an auf welchen fisch du gehen willst!
ich hab immer verucht wenn ich nicht weiß wie er läuft und was ich nicht weiß wie ich ihn führen soll, ihn im uferbereich, da wo ich ihn sehe einfach bissal zu experimenieren.
mal schnell gezogen, mal langsam, dann mal absinken lassen, einfach nur damit ich sehe wie er sich verhält. das kannst auch in der badewanne machen. und wennst dann weißt wie er sich verhält bein sinken, beim langsamen einziehen oder beim schnellen einziehen kannst des ja dann verwenden.
ein kumpel hat das glück dass er bei der wasserwacht ist, der hat das dann immer im schwimmbad ausprobiert.


----------



## HD4ever (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie führe ich einen gummifisch richtig*

gibts nen paar verschiedene Methoden - auch abhängig vom Gewässer und vom Zielfisch - *hier *ein paar aufgezeigt !
auf Zander kommt meistens die "Faulenzermethode" zum Einsatz, wenn du hier danach suchst findest du unmengen an tips, auch im netz oder auf youtube ...


----------



## Criss81 (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie führe ich einen gummifisch richtig*

Hi,

vorallem achte darauf das der Gufi, sollte es auf Zander gehen, wirklich immer den Grund berührt, bevor du wieder "jiggst".

Das war mein Fehler am Anfang, als ich es raus hatte kamen auch die Bisse.

Grüße
Chris


----------



## HD4ever (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie führe ich einen gummifisch richtig*

das mit Gufi auf Grund tippen, geht am besten mit der passenden Rute und ganz wichtig einer geflochtenen Schnur ! 
wenn du mit Gufis auf Hecht / Barsch fischen willst geht auch ne monofile Schnur ...


----------



## Boendall (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie führe ich einen gummifisch richtig*



HD4ever schrieb:


> das mit Gufi auf Grund tippen, geht am besten mit der passenden Rute und ganz wichtig einer geflochtenen Schnur !
> wenn du mit Gufis auf Hecht / Barsch fischen willst geht auch ne monofile Schnur ...


Und ein Stahlvorfach vorschalten, der Hecht wirds dir danken |wavey:


----------



## daci7 (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie führe ich einen gummifisch richtig*



Boendall schrieb:


> Und ein Stahlvorfach vorschalten, der Hecht wirds dir danken |wavey:


 
oder auch nicht, ich glaub der würd lieber im wasser bleiben und kein one-way-ticket innen topf ziehen 

grüße, david


----------



## Esox-Paddy (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie führe ich einen gummifisch richtig*

hey,

hab mir auch vorgenommen, mal mit gufis zu fischen. Hab jigköpfe in allen größen und so...
aber ich hab gesehen, dass z.B. im Blinker auch oft gufis ganz ohne gewicht gefischt werden.
wie führt man die dann? und wie montiert man das?


----------



## zanderhirn (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie führe ich einen gummifisch richtig*

also ich meine das die profiblinker technik (das "JIGGEN") besser fängt als die faulenzer technik.                            da beim jiggen der köder weiter hochgehoben wird als beim faulenzern und da die meisten bisse in der absinkphase kommen sinkt der köder länger


----------



## padotcom (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie führe ich einen gummifisch richtig*

Kuck dir mal die Seite an. Für Einsteiger wirklich gut beschrieben.

http://zandertwistern.de/Techniken_Zander.html


----------



## Bullwide (29. November 2009)

*AW: Wie führe ich einen gummifisch richtig*

@ Zanderhirn 

Ich denke das das Faulenzen die bessere Technik ist , gerade für Leute die anfangen , 
wenn du deinen Köder nämlich zu hoch  "jiggst" beförderst du ihn 
jedesmal aus dem Blickfeld des Zanders , der liegt nämlich meisst auf dem Boden


----------

